# A few questions



## MA 50/50 (Nov 6, 2008)

Afternoon everyone,

I am 23 years of age and I am currently working in insurance, I graduated with a 4 year degree in history and I am looking to branch out into local law enforcement. I have been reading the forums trying to find the answers to the majority of my questions and most have been answered. It looks like you don't need Criminal justice as a degree but you may need to take the civil service exam. I am wondering if I need to take the civil service exam in order to be put on a list or if I can just drop off my resume to a local department to my area. If I need to drop off a resume what are the departments looking for? I have no prior experience in law enforcement. Also is there a list of departments in Massachusetts that are hiring currently? In regards to become a MA State trooper it looks like I need to take a different test, what excatly is this test and it looks like the availibility of the test is not announced yet, am I correct?

Thanks for any help in advance anyone may offer. I apologize if my questions are similar to other posts people have posted already.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

All I have to say is good luck.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

got this in email today from pat Rogers:

Commonwealth Police Service will be holding the following seminars over the next couple of months:
Command Staff: Comprehensive 2 Day Specialized Presentation for 2008, Wednesday, November 12 & Thursday, November 13, 2008, Medford Police Department Training Center
Constitutional & Criminal Law for Dispatchers & Calltakers in Massachusetts-2008. Friday, December 5, 2008 at the Mashpee Police Department Training Center
*Also, in the Spring of 2009, Civil Service will be administering one comprehensive and simultaneous examination for the Massachusetts State Police, Municipal Civil Service City & Town Police Departments, and the MBTA Transit Police. 
*
Attorney Patrick M. Rogers will be offering an exam preparation seminar, specifically designed for this exam, on Sunday-February 22, 2009 at the Medford Police Department Training Center. Seating will be limited to 45. 
Visit the CPS Website at www.commonwealthpolice.net to register or find out more about these seminars.


----------

